# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Fillari kaupunkiin ja lenkille

## JooKyp

Tervehdys! 

Kevät tekee tulojaan ja tarkotus olis taas hypätä pyörän selkään. Viime vuodet oon ajellu tunturin maantiepyörällä, jossa muutama vaihde takapakassa. Pyörällä on ollu kätevä vetää kevyemmin mäkiin ja tasasella sit raskaammalla vaihteella. Käyttöä on helsingin keskustassa kaikki matkat, sekä ajoittaiset 20km lenkit. Etsinässä olis nyt uusi fillari, hintakatto luultavasti 650€ nurkilla

En löytänyt nopealla etsimisellä State Bicycles -merkistä tietoa. Linkin takaa löytyy aika ideaalifillari niin tyyliltään kuin ominaisuuksiltaan; pelkistetty, mutta silti muutamalla vaihteella. Onko kys. merkistä kellään tietoa tai vaihtoehtosesti suositusta samantyylisestä? https://www.veloshop.fi/fi/state-bic...SABEgJInfD_BwE

kiitän jo valmiiksi!

----------

